# My first year anniversary!



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

My first anniversary is tomorrow. Hard to believe it has been a year. We didn't have Boo at the time but Zach was our best man . I had just turned 50 and since I didn't do the real wedding thing first time around, I decided to try to pull off a wedding dress :HistericalSmiley:

I met Stan online and I jokingly say it was the best online shopping that I have ever done. We suit each other perfectly and Zach approved of him. :wub:

So tomorrow is a day of cherishing the moments we have had so far and looking forward to many more with all my boys - Stan, Zach and our precious Boo.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Anniversary! Thanks for sharing your wedding pics with us. You look absolutely beautiful in your wedding dress and I love Zach as the best man!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

You look beautiful in your wedding dress. love the picture. Happy anniversary!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Congratulations  May you two have many more happy years together!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If love is, indeed, lovelier the 2nd time around then you are one shining bride! The pup on the leash (Zach) is the cherry on the cake! 
Sending Stan congrats for capturing your heart, and you best wishes for a life full of fulfilled dreams. 
Enjoy your big day of celebrations.
BTW very elegant gown!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Happy Anniversary!! So sweet Zach was the best MAN!!


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Have a blessed day the four of you!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy anniversary!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures. You look lovely. Zach as best man, of course!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow Mags, I didn't know you were a newlywed! Congratulations! May your special day be filled with joy for all four of you! And you look absolutely stunning in that dress!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

WOW Mags...you look beautiful! Congrats on this very special day! I only made it 10 months, haha! Wishing you both all the best and a wonderful fulfilled life together!
Btw...love the best man...he looks stunning!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow congrads on a year.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Happy Anniversary! Mags you look so beautiful and YOUNG!
We had our 35th anniversary in September.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy Anniversary! You look beautiful and you sure don't look 50! Zach looks so cute!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Nice pictures, wowzer!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations on your first year!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, MAGS & STAN:cheer: Wow, what a stunning couple. You look like you were made for each other. Best on line purchase indeed. :HistericalSmiley: And I love Zach standing up for Stan. :wub: Hope you have a wonderful celebration. I'm hitting my 30th anniversary in May. :w00t:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

How sweet, Mags! You're a newly wed!! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a beautiful couple and handsome best man! Happy anniversary to both of you!


----------



## Bull (Nov 3, 2013)

Happy Anniversary! Your dress is gorgeous. LOVE that Zach was the best man...
God Bless your marriage!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Everyone, we decided to get pampered for our celebration so we are going to the hotel where we got married in Vero Beach. Having lunch, champagne and an 80 minute couples massage at the Spa. Really looking for to that after playing golf today, I am pooped.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Mags! You were a beautiful bride, and Stan looks very handsome! I love that Zach was part of the wedding! Hope your day was great!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Lovely photos! Congrats on your first year anniversary, I wish you many more to come! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats Mags....love your dress, you look beautiful! I wish I had, had my Sassy girl when I married. I would have carried her in lieu of my bouquet.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh how gorgeous, Mags! Love your dress. You look so radiant and you guys make such a cute couple. Also, cutest best man ever. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Beautiful photos! Your dress is just beautiful!

Happy Anniversary! Wishing you many joyful years together!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

sassy's mommy said:


> Congrats Mags....love your dress, you look beautiful! I wish I had, had my Sassy girl when I married. I would have carried her in lieu of my bouquet.


:HistericalSmiley:
As long as you didn't toss her at the end like a bouquet!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I enjoyed reading all your comments today before we go out to celebrate. Stan and I were talking about our first dance that I arm wrestled him into taking dance lessons with me so we wouldn't look stupid . I found the link that my girl friend recorded of us bumbling along. If you want a good laugh, watch this.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7tCdKkaxYg]Margaret and Stan's First Dance - YouTube[/ame]

We were laughing that after a year, we couldn't remember how to do this again.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Lovely, lovely photos, and congratulations! I love seeing Zach as part of the family photo.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Mags, you looked gorgeous! Oh my gosh that gown was exquisite!!!

....you may not win Dancing with the Stars...but what a great memory...and I did love the dip at the end. I hope someone got a good picture of that.


Happy Anniversary!!!!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh, you looked just gorgeous and shining with happiness! Love Zach as best man, I'm sure he did great.
And your dancing together is really cute!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

That is very sweet. You both look so happy and GREAT choice of music...LOVE Etta James!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Love the dance!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Pat you are right we won't be on Dancing From the Stars, We didn't realize how hard learning a dance would be and of course it didn't help that we couldn't stop laughing. 

I loved the dress and it wasn't something I would have picked out but after trying on god knows how many the lady tossed that one over and said humor me. The moment I put it on -we all said thats it. We had a great day today. We decided that we didn't want to do gifts and that we would start our tradition celebrating the occasion by always spending the whole day together. So the tradition began today. We had a lovely lunch over looking the ocean and then headed to the spa for champagne, a rain shower and then our pampering massage. Now we are really showing our age by ending our evening with dinner and a movie. LOL Thanks everyone!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Anniversary! You two make a beautiful couple!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

OMG! you are joking right? are you really 50??????? ****! you give me hope GF! You are a looker and love your dress! HAppy Anniversary!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Mags, thank you for sharing your beautiful photos! You guys look wonderful . Love your dress on you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Congratulations and Happy Anniversary! Great pictures and you were a beautiful bride. Love the dress! Wanda


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Wishing you a lifetime of love, laughter and happiness. You look beautiful in your wedding gown-the guy in the tux is very easy to look at too!! Seriously, congratulations to the 4 of you and be happy. There's not enough love and happiness in this world....


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Congratulations, Mags! You look beautiful and I love your best man! :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Lots of congrats to your first anniversary!

Your photos are beautiful and you both look so happy! Btw, your dress is stunning!!! 

Thanks so much for sharing with us! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------

